# Downloads legen Netzwerk lahm



## DerFeind (9. April 2012)

Mir ist neuerdings aufgefallen, dass wenn ich etwas downloade (zB Steam oder auch manch anderes) ist die Internetleitung so gut wie tot. Nichtmalmehr einfachste Internetseiten lassen sich bei mir (oder dem Rechner meiner Freundin der im selben Netz ist) aufrufen. Ist der Download angehalten geht instant wieder alles. Das war vorher definitiv nicht so ... das mal an anderen Rechnern oder so was langsamer ging wenn einer einen download gemacht hat war klar aber das das Internet wie tot ist (bis auf Messenger ... die gehen immernoch) ... Sowas hatte ich noch nie. Hatte mal umgekehrt bei meiner Freunde einen Steamdownload gemacht und da geht immernoch alles sowohl bei ihr als auch bei mir. Ich versteh das nicht....  Hat jemand ne Idee? Ich hab das Gefühl das das auch mit meinem neuen Rechner/Netzwerkkarte(onboard) zu tun haben könnte aber mehr hab ich nicht was mir einfällt....


----------



## joasas (10. April 2012)

Überprüfe die Priorisierungseinstellungen in deinem Router.


----------



## DerFeind (10. April 2012)

Ich kann keine finden. Abgesehen davon bin ich der einzige der an dem Gerät was verstellen würde und das hab ich nicht getan in der letzten Zeit. Abgesehen davon leg ich mir ja selbst auch das Internet lahm ... wenn ich downloade kann ich selbst auch keine Homepages mehr öffnen.


----------



## sysprep (10. April 2012)

Das ist absoluit normal bei den Grundeinstellungen.
Du kannst Anwendungen Priotitäten zuweisen, so dass Downloads nicht die volle Bandbreite nutzen können.


----------



## DerFeind (10. April 2012)

Das erklärt immernochnicht wieso der Router plötzlich mir mehr Priorität zuweist als anderen ... sonst sollte das ja sauber aufgeteilt werden und das war es bisher auch. Das Problem ist neu. Möglicherweise mit meinem neuen Rechner in Verbindung aber das kann ich zeitlich nicht genau festmachen.


----------



## sysprep (10. April 2012)

Was hast du für einen ISP und Router?


----------



## DerFeind (10. April 2012)

Router ist die Easybox 802 und ISP ist Vodafone.

Ich hab jetzt auch mal folgendes ausprobiert was SEHR strange ist ... wenn ein DL läuft kann ich nichtmal auf den Router per Browser connecten (da normalerweise nur eingabe der IP Adresse). Wenn ich den Router aber pinge ist er einwandfrei erreichbar, kürzester Ping, keine Verluste ... nichts auffälliges. Ich hab schon die Switch aus dem Netzwerk entfern, die anderen Routerports benutzt, das Kabel getauscht .... keine Änderung.


----------



## sysprep (10. April 2012)

Vodafone ... 

Das ist die Vodafone Box oder?
Es kann sein, dass Vodafone hier die Routerconfig eigenständig verändert und bei erhöhtem Traffic evtl. bewusst bremst.
Ich würde den Router einmal resetten und neu konfigurieren.


----------



## DerFeind (10. April 2012)

Man liest nicht was ich schreibe ....    Es betrifft nur MEINEN Rechner. Wenn dieselben Downloads auf einem anderen Rechner laufen ist kein Problem im netzwerk. Es ist ganz selektiv. Das kann nichts mit außen zu tun haben. Das MUSS intern sein aber ich kann nicht feststellen wo ....


----------



## sysprep (10. April 2012)

DerFeind schrieb:


> Mir ist neuerdings aufgefallen, dass wenn ich etwas downloade (zB Steam oder auch manch anderes) ist die Internetleitung so gut wie tot. Nichtmalmehr einfachste Internetseiten lassen sich bei mir (oder dem Rechner meiner Freundin der im selben Netz ist) aufrufen. Ist der Download angehalten geht instant wieder alles. Das war vorher definitiv nicht so.


 
Hier steht auch der Rechner deiner Freundin im gleichen Netz!


----------



## TurricanVeteran (10. April 2012)

DerFeind schrieb:


> Man liest nicht was ich schreibe ....


Das sehe ich anders. Ich befürchte nur,du willst lediglich ein einfach umzusetzendes patent-rezept,was dein problem schnellstmöglichst löst. So einfach wird das aber nicht...


> Es betrifft nur MEINEN Rechner. Wenn dieselben Downloads auf einem anderen Rechner laufen ist kein Problem im netzwerk. Es ist ganz selektiv. Das kann nichts mit außen zu tun haben. Das MUSS intern sein aber ich kann nicht feststellen wo ....


 Dennoch solltest du den vorschlag von sysprep mal versuchen.Schaden kann es nicht.
Nun aber zu meinen ansätzen:
Zuerst solltest du für mehr input und kontrolle sorgen,also
1. Installiere bitte mal den netspeedmonitor oder besser den t-dsl speedmanager. Das erste zeigt dir in zahlen deinen netzwerk- und das zweite den reinen internet-traffic an. So kannst du erstmal feststellen,ob deine leitung up- und download-technisch am maximum rödelt. Außerdem zeigt dir der t-dsl speedmanager auch noch an,welcher prozess den traffic erzeugt.
2. Wenn du die windows-firewall benutzt,installiere unbedingt WindowsFirewallControl. (freeware) Damit kannst du manuell festlegen,welches programm zugriff auf das inet haben darf und welches nicht. (und nicht blind jedem programm den zugriff gewähren)


----------



## DerFeind (10. April 2012)

@sysprep : 





> Hatte mal umgekehrt bei meiner Freundin einen Steamdownload gemacht und da geht immernoch alles sowohl bei ihr als auch bei mir.



ergo hat man nicht gelesen 



Zweitens : Ich werd mal schauen was ich davon durchtesten kann ... nichts destrotz möcht ich wissen woher das so plötzlich gekommen sein soll. Ich hab meinen Rechner auch gestern nochmal neu aufgesetzt nur um auf Nr sicher zu gehen und es ist immernoch dasselbe. Und da ich Downloads teils bei über 1 - 1,2 mb (dem max meiner Leitung) ziehen kann und wie ich _nocheinmal_ betonen möchte das ganze nur ein problem generiert wenn MEIN Rechner die Aktion ausführt, bleibt es dabei das das Problem nicht außen sein kann. Es muss ein Netzwerk oder ein Karten-Problem sein. Denn bedenkt ... ich komme nichtmal auf den Router ... das hat so rein GARnichts mit dem internet zu tun ...  Deswegen ist ja auch das mit der Firewall unsinnig. Wäre die das Problem würde es nur MEINEN Rechner lahmlegen aber das ist ja nicht der Fall ...  starte ich den Download geht hier GARnichtsmehr ... auch auf anderen Rechnern.


----------



## sysprep (10. April 2012)

Einmal schreibst du so, dann wieder so :p


----------



## DerFeind (10. April 2012)

Öhm nein eigentlich nicht. Erster Post. Komplett durchlesen und verstehen 

Nein ernsthaft mich wurmt das ganze. Ich hasse es wenn sich sowas nicht rausfinden lässt   Ich hab einfach keinen richtigen Ansatz.


----------



## sysprep (10. April 2012)

Wenn man deinen ersten Beitrag auseinandernimmt, ist doch schon mal klar, dass es an deinem Rechner liegen muss.

Hast du schon mal an die NIC gedacht, bzw. den Treiber neu installiert?
Und jetzt schreibe nicht das Ihr WLAN benutzt.


----------



## DerFeind (10. April 2012)

Gnaaaah  ... ich sagte doch man liest nicht was ich schreibe .....

1. JA soweit sind wir doch schon längst ....

2. Ich habe gerade eben geschrieben, das ich den KOMPLETTEN RECHNER neu aufgesetzt hab. Neuste Inteltreiber für die Onboardkarte ... und alles PER KABEL .... es hat sich nichts geändert


----------



## TurricanVeteran (10. April 2012)

DerFeind schrieb:


> Nein ernsthaft mich wurmt das ganze. Ich hasse es wenn sich sowas nicht rausfinden lässt   Ich hab einfach keinen richtigen Ansatz.


 Leider kann man bei sowas nicht viel machen,außer vileicht einzelne komponenten tauschen. (incl. router)
Du könntest übrigens auch mal danach schauen,welches datum die firmware deines routers hat.Vieleicht hat die ein update erfahren,welches die probleme verursacht. (update von provider-seite ausgelöst)
Die "holzhammer-methode" wäre übrigens netlimiter.Damit kannst du dann die download-geschwindigkeit für deinen pc einfach begrenzen.


----------



## DerFeind (10. April 2012)

Ich hab leider keine pci Netzwerkkarte mehr hier liegen. Würd ich sonst mal testen. Und einen Limiter halt ich für unnötig. Selbst wenn der Download mal nur mäßige 500 kb/s hat kommt ich nichtmal _langsam_ irgendwohin .. es geht einfach NICHTS ... absolut *NICHTS*.


----------



## sysprep (10. April 2012)

Ich würde der Ursache auch auf den Grund gehen wollen.

Dann bestelle dir einfach einen neuen Adaper, die kosten ja nicht die Welt.


----------



## DerFeind (10. April 2012)

Ich glaube das Problem hat sich gerade in Luft aufgelöst und das ohne jeden Sinn hinter der Aktion ......


Ich hab einfach mal meine IP Zuweisung von der 104 auf die 101 geändert ... dann hat zwar immernoch verschiedenes gesponnen aber nach erneutem Router und PC Neustart geht es jetzt plötzlich. Ich versteh das nicht. Die zugeordnete MAC Adresse ist definitiv die aktuelle gewesen ... ich hab nur die Endnummer der IP Adresse verändert .... ich versteh das nicht.


----------

